# DPP 3.11.10 and DLO Module



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 18, 2012)

Lots of us are interested in the new DPP 3.11.10 that arrives with the 5D MK III. It is supposedly going to allow a much broader number of optical corrections than past versions, so I am wondering how it will compare to third party software from Adobe, DXO, and so on.

I found a link to some images processed with the new DPP, and there is a very noticible improvement. What we don't know, however, is how well it will work on our images, or even if the three cases were the best of 1000 attempts, for example.

Still, here it is, for better or worse.

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showpost.php?p=14100453&


----------



## YellowJersey (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm really torn between Lightroom 3 and DPP. My biggest problem is that in Lightroom my images seem to have off colours and bad gradients that look entirely different from what I see in DPP, although I suspect this is more of a colour profile problem than a problem with Lightroom itself. After all, Lightroom is pretty popular. 

Does DPP provide lossless RAW editing?


----------



## lol (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm sure there will be lots of direct comparisons with 3rd party lens correction software once it is widely available. 

Those samples look interesting. My biggest concern is the list of supported lenses in the manual is very short. I guess they also need time to prepare the lens correction factors. Thankfully unlike DxO the modules aren't tied to specific bodies.

What's with the RAW bloat though? I assume it saves the correction back into the raw?


----------



## stefsan (Mar 18, 2012)

Is there a download link anywhere? I am very interested to try out DLO with my 7D/17-85 files – I guess DLO could help them a great deal in some cases :


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 18, 2012)

lol said:


> Thankfully unlike DxO the modules aren't tied to specific bodies.



The reason DxO lens modules are tied to specific bodies is that the sensor affects the degree to which corrections need to be applied, e.g. more CA with a higher pixel density, less vignetting with EF lens on APS-C, etc. I hope DPP takes the sensor properties into account...


----------



## lol (Mar 18, 2012)

If the correction is expressed as a function of distance from image centre then it doesn't really matter about sensor size or pixel density. That would cover the "easy" corrections such as for lateral CA, distortion and vignetting. You'd have to dig deeper for corrections beyond that point, such as AA filter strength or possibly any impact from micro-lenses.

I wont go too deep since this is a thread about DPP not DxO, but I've got a variety of Canon bodies, and find it a bit of a frustration that DxO may offer modules for a lens on some bodies but not others.


----------



## sparda79 (Mar 20, 2012)

@ Those who already got thier 5D3

What version of DPP did you guys get? ???


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 20, 2012)

For those who did not read it, here is the item from the Chuck Westfall interview.

There will not be a Canon correction for other brands, thats for sure.

CW: We targeted three new features for the new version of DPP that will be released together with the EOS 5D Mark III:
· Support for the 5D Mark III’s HDR mode.
· Support for the Multiple Exposure mode of the 5D Mark III and EOS-1D X.
· A new feature called Digital Lens Optimizer processes RAW images to achieve ideal optical characteristics for all types of optical aberration or diffraction, effects of a low-pass filter in front of a CMOS sensor, etc. This function improves image quality particularly in the image periphery in addition to the image center. This function is made possible because the entire design-through-manufacture process, for camera, CMOS sensor, EF lens, and DPP, is carried out entirely at Canon. Images are processed optimally using lens information in the image files (focal length, subject distance, and aperture) and lens data specially for the Digital Lens Optimizer. (However, the size of a .CR2 file will be two to three times larger after applying the Digital Lens Optimizer.) Adjustments are made for such aspects as spherical aberration, chromatic aberration, astigmatism, curvature of field, sagittal halo, chromatic aberration of magnification, axial chromatic aberration, diffraction, and the effects of a low-pass filter in front of the CMOS sensor. DPP’s Digital Lens Optimizer will be usable with any of 29 compatible lenses initially. It works with .CR2 files from EOS models released since 2006 (EOS 30D and forward).


----------



## Crapking (Mar 20, 2012)

Would anyone run the .CR2 file through DPP first, then import the new (larger) .CR2 file into LR or does running it through DPP turn it into DNG ?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 20, 2012)

Crapking said:


> Would anyone run the .CR2 file through DPP first, then import the new (larger) .CR2 file into LR or does running it through DPP turn it into DNG ?


 
You might browse the experience of the user by going to the link posted in the first post. If you want to keep the data, either Adobe will have to modify ACR to read it, or use DPP to export to a tiff format file. DPP does not write DNG files, but might if you do a add-in, I haven't researched that.

"ACR will still open the raw file and view the plain old raw data just fine (it seems to just ignore the added info). Raw Therapee also opens it fine and ignores the added info.
"


----------



## Crapking (Mar 21, 2012)

So is it safe to assume ACR or LR will be able to read the .CR2 files straight out of the Mark 3, or is there an update that needs to be installed. I regularly run Adobe updater but have not found one lately.


----------



## darryl (Mar 21, 2012)

stefsan said:


> Is there a download link anywhere? I am very interested to try out DLO with my 7D/17-85 files – I guess DLO could help them a great deal in some cases :



http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/consumer/eos_slr_camera_systems/eos_digital_slr_cameras/eos_1d_mark_iv#DriversAndSoftware

Select your OS and should be the top one. Note its only an updater. Which means you need to install the original from the cd that came with your camera body.


----------



## sjprg (Mar 21, 2012)

DPP 3.11.4.10 is on the CanonUSA website. Adobe Camera Raw 6.7 RC is at www.adobelabs.com.
Paul


----------



## Alker (Mar 21, 2012)

sjprg said:


> DPP 3.11.4.10 is on the CanonUSA website. Adobe Camera Raw 6.7 RC is at www.adobelabs.com.
> Paul



Well 3.11.4.10 is not opening the 5D mark III raw files


----------



## lol (Mar 21, 2012)

3.11.4.10 is not 3.11.10.


----------



## Seamus (Mar 22, 2012)

*Any comments on lens correction in the new DPP?*

I would just like to hear people's comments on DPP's lens correction? I'm still waiting for the mark iii, but still very curious....


----------

